# Photoshop: In quanti lo utilizzate?



## Renegade (5 Dicembre 2014)

Apro questo Topic per vedere quanti di voi utilizzano Photoshop. Avevo parlato ad Admin di una possibile sezione sulla Grafica, ma giustamente, se deve rimanere vuota è un'idea inutile. Per cui chiedo in quanti sappiano graficare, vi Taggo perché così potrete arrivare al Topic, dato che la sezione Come Faccio è poco visitata, se dimentico qualcuno non mi fucilate:
@Splendidi Incisivi 
@Fabry_cekko 
@MaggieCloun 
@Tifo'o
@Jino
@Darren Marshall
@Milo
@juventino
@Hammer
@Superdinho80
@Angstgegner
@Ronaldinho_89
@mefisto94
@Gas
@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Denni90 @Jaqen @iceman. @Louis Gara @Il Re dell'Est @Butcher @davoreb @Sherlocked @malos @Snake @ed.vedder77 @Milanforever26 @Polo2000 @7AlePato7 @Blu71 @Fabriman94 @Freddy Manson @Super_Lollo @BB7 @The P @Dexter @vota DC @Z A Z A' @666psycho @Frikez @Penny.wise
@DMZtheRockBear
@Now i'm here @Andreas89 @Kurt91 @gabuz @pennyhill @prebozzio @Shevchenko @Andrea89 @aleslash @robs91 @The Ripper @O Animal @Serginho
@#Dodo90# @Dumbaghi
@hiel87 @Roten1896 @Tobi @Albijol @folletto @Marilson @de sica @mr.wolf @Heaven @runner @DexMorgan @28Maggio2003 @Theochedeo @Toby rosso nero @AntaniPioco @Magnus_Marcus @diavolo @Nicco @Stanis La Rochelle @DannySa [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] [MENTION=185]Liuk[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2014)

Madonna, hai tirato giù il Forum

Cmq no.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Dicembre 2014)

Utilizzavo PS, poi per un motivo e un altro, sono passato a Gimp. Non sono un esperto grafico, faccio il minimo, roba che si impara su vari tutorial.

Sarei disponibile a fare qualche topic-tutorial su cose basilari (contorni a immagini, scritte, scemenze del genere) per Gimp


----------



## Pier_rossonero (5 Dicembre 2014)

Io uso Gimp, programma open source, ma per lavori abbastanza piccoli perchè non amo modificare troppo le foto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2014)

E chi se lo può permettere photoshop?!?..scherzi a parte, non lo so usare


----------



## Renegade (5 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Utilizzavo PS, poi per un motivo e un altro, sono passato a Gimp. Non sono un esperto grafico, faccio il minimo, roba che si impara su vari tutorial.
> 
> Sarei disponibile a fare qualche topic-tutorial su cose basilari (contorni a immagini, scritte, scemenze del genere) per Gimp





Pier_rossonero ha scritto:


> Io uso Gimp, programma open source, ma per lavori abbastanza piccoli perchè non amo modificare troppo le foto.



Innanzitutto scusate per non essere stato così ampio di vedute nel post di apertura. Per Photoshop intendevo grafica in generale, ma anche Gimp va benissimo. Il succo è che chiunque sappia graficare lo dica.

Louis, comunque, hai colto al volo la mia idea. Nella sezione oltre a varie risorse grafiche come textures, pennelli, pack, andrebbe messo anche qualche tutorial per chi vuole imparare a graficare. E magari pure le Gallery coi lavori degli utenti.

Io personalmente ho esperienza decennale con Photoshop si può dire. Gimp non lo saprei usare, ma il succo è lo stesso.


----------



## Heaven (5 Dicembre 2014)

Io lo sò usare, ho frequentato anche per anni forum di grafica, ma sinceramente attualmente ho un pò staccato


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nein, non me ne intendo e non l'ho mai usato


----------



## 666psycho (5 Dicembre 2014)

io per quel poco che lo uso, uso Gimp...


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2014)

Mhm PhotoShop l'ho usato veramente poco e non saprei darti molti suggerimenti, quando devo tagliare o modificare qualche foto utilizzo PhotoStudio, sono ai livelli di un newbie comunque


----------



## Renegade (5 Dicembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io lo sò usare, ho frequentato anche per anni forum di grafica, ma sinceramente attualmente ho un pò staccato



L'avatar di De Jong è opera tua? Non vorrei cannare, ma mi sembra strano sia un immagine normale. Mi sa di graficata a giudicare dalla tonalità, sembra quasi un duplica+sovrapponi.

Oltre a dire se lo sapete usare o meno, altra cosa:

*PER CHI NON LO SA USARE: SARESTE INTERESSATI AD IMPARARE A FARLO?*


----------



## Heaven (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'avatar di De Jong è opera tua? Non vorrei cannare, ma mi sembra strano sia un immagine normale. Mi sa di graficata a giudicare dalla tonalità, sembra quasi un duplica+sovrapponi.



Bho sinceramente non mi ricordo, ma è molto probabile che sia come hai pensato


----------



## Renegade (5 Dicembre 2014)

Quando parlo di imparare, intendo dire imparare a fare cose simili.

PS. Non sono mie eh, prese dal Web come esempio.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

spiacente ma non lo so usare, di questi tempi le ragazze sono più interessate e più brave di noi con certi tipi di programmi 

piacere mi piacerebbe imparare, ma c'ho un corso di AutoCad 2D e 3D, però un aiuto lo posso sempre dare, nel mio piccolo..basta chiedere..


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2014)

No e non mi interessa nemmeno.

Uso un app divertente e mi basta quella


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2014)

mai usato


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nein, non me ne intendo e non l'ho mai usato



Idem.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ci giochicchiavo anni fa,sopratutto per fare fotomontaggi dei miei amici.Ora penso che saprei a mala pena aprirlo.


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2014)

Una volta da pischello liceale con i pomeriggi vuoti. Mo col cats!


----------



## Heaven (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di imparare, intendo dire imparare a fare cose simili.
> 
> PS. Non sono mie eh, prese dal Web come esempio.


.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Dicembre 2014)

Non lo so usare ma se qualcuno vuole insegnarmi sono disponibile


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Dicembre 2014)

Mai usato alcun programma di grafica. Piacerebbe imparare ad usarlo ma per il momento non credo di avere tempo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Io ogni tanto ci vado in fissa, ma non mi reputo un esperto, ci faccio lavori molto elementari. Detto questo sono d'accordo per una sezione grafica, a patto che ci siano anche tutorial interessanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nulla.


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2014)

Mi spiace sono una capra con ste cose.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2014)

Non lo uso


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Prima ci giochicchiavo. Ora chi ha il tempo per ste cose....


----------



## diavolo (5 Dicembre 2014)

Di grafica sono esperto come Abate coi cross


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Dicembre 2014)

Uso Photoshop molto saltuariamente, quindi so proprio l'abc, e ci perdo tempo soltanto quando mi viene qualche ideuzza simpatica per la testa


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2014)

Qualche anno fa lo usavo, adesso non saprei fare niente o quasi... invece so usare benino Indesign.

Mi piacerebbe vedere dei tutorial semplici


----------



## aleslash (5 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di imparare, intendo dire imparare a fare cose simili.
> 
> PS. Non sono mie eh, prese dal Web come esempio.


Cominciai a fare SoccetArt nel 2009, poi parecchi periodi di travaglio fino due annetti fa dove ripresi.
Ho smesso da un po e comunque non sono bravo


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Usato pochissime volte in passato, non uso da anni.


----------



## BB7 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Hahaha hai davvero tirato giù il forum. Cmq si ho usato PS per circa 4 anni, con molta intensità. Sono passato dai Wallpaper alle Sign, poi robe per FB di amici eccetera. Ora sarà quasi un anno che non lo uso ma un paio di cose penso di ricordarmele, tipo quelle 2 soccerart che hai postato sono semplicissime è stato usato un filtro della Topaz Labs chiamato Topaz Clean che un tempo andava di moda sopratutto nei forum americani xD 

Alcuni miei lavori che ricordo ancora sono il logo di questo forum e un wallpaper di pato che esce su Google scrivendo "Pato Wallpaper" (è quello con lo sfondo giallo e Pato con dietro due ali rossonere)


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Dicembre 2014)

non lo uso


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Di grafica sono esperto come Abate coi cross





Anche io. Sul resto, non sarei interessato ad imparare per questioni di tempo, per la sezione per me rimarrebbe quasi tabù ma vedere creazioni tipo quelle di [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] sarebbe sempre molto gradito da parte mia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Dicembre 2014)

Lo uso spesso, mi piacerebbe mostrarvi qualche mia opera


----------



## Nicco (6 Dicembre 2014)

Lo uso, non tanto, mi piace la fotografia, a volte ritocco qualche foto, più che altro uso Lightroom, ma nella vita uno dei miei obiettivi è imparare bene l'uso di PS.

p.s. sono sincero le immagini che hai postato sono l'ultima cosa che vorrei imparare, sono più incuriosito dalle potenzialità sulla reale fotografia scattata che sulla composizione di immagini un po' truzzarelle (XD)


----------



## folletto (6 Dicembre 2014)

Sto a ZERO con Photoshop ma mi piacerebbe saperlo usare almeno un pò


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Dicembre 2014)

Sinceramente mi dispiace che ci siano così pochi interessati a una sezione del genere, credo che la seguirei magari per qualche semplice ma utile tutorial o guardando e commentando i lavori degli altri, ma partecipando molto poco


----------



## Serginho (6 Dicembre 2014)

Non lo uso e non mi interessa imparare


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Non lo uso.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Dicembre 2014)

Io no non lo uso,sono ultra incapace in queste cose ahaha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Dicembre 2014)

Anni fa usavo abbastanza spesso photoshop cs3, ma giusto per fare pochissime cose, ora invece proprio zero


----------



## Marilson (8 Dicembre 2014)

io uso estensivamente Lightroom, che fa parte della suite di Photoshop


----------



## de sica (8 Dicembre 2014)

Io ci ho provato una volta, ad imparare ma non ho avuto tempo


----------



## davoreb (7 Gennaio 2015)

io lo usavo abbastanza spesso 6-7 anni fa ed ero bravino (bei tempi  ) ma ormai non mi ricordo più niente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ho notato solo ora questo post. Qualche anno fa usavo Gimp ( per divertimento) e poi successivamente provai ad utilizzare Photoshop. Ma ora non ricordo quasi nulla su come usare questi programmi.


----------

